# New Brewer



## JeremyD (8/3/10)

Hi,
Would like to get started on brewing spirits at home, primarily scotch.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good starter kit, that is relatively inexpensive.

Not looking at making large quantities, just maybe 1-2 bottles a week.

Thanks


----------



## manticle (8/3/10)

Presuming you are in Australia the only legal way to make spirits is to use a spirit essence which I think you add to a commercial base spirit (usually vodka).

Most home brew shops will probably have something available.

For example: http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/index.php?cPath=53_302


----------



## benno1973 (8/3/10)

Hey Jezza,

Distilling spirits is illegal in Australia, and therefore can't be discussed on these forums.

Some US forums may provide more info, but of course you'd need to be researching how to distill water and/or essential oils...


----------



## manticle (8/3/10)

Distilling yes, flavouring with essence no.


----------



## benno1973 (8/3/10)

Absolutely, although I read 'brewing spirits' as distilling.


----------



## manticle (8/3/10)

Yeah but the kit part made me think of essences.

Good to know the distinctions anyway.


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/10)

manticle said:


> Yeah but the kit part made me think of essences.
> 
> Good to know the distinctions anyway.



Ruination of a good vodka


----------



## manticle (8/3/10)

Agreed.


----------



## MarkBastard (8/3/10)

Just sign up for a New Zealand forum. Their government doesn't seem to be filled with as many wanker control freaks as ours.


----------



## brettprevans (8/3/10)

So when u joined and were told to read tge forum terms and conditions u decided not to? If u did read them u would see spirit making us illeagal and not allowed on the forum. 

See a new Zealand forum. Heaps of info there.


----------



## JeremyD (11/3/10)

Ok thanks guys didn't realize it was illegal. 

Cheers


----------

